# what yeast have you used?



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I was trying to find some dry yeast for my DIY c02 system sine i'm kinda poor now due to school 
i just cant seem to find any. I tried Metro, Sobeys, T&T. nothing
does anyone know where i can get some and what brands you guys use and the result you got? (pro and cons)


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

You can get brewer's yeast and other special yeasts for a premium ($$) and maybe get a longer life or marginally more CO2, but plain old Fleishmann's baking yeast will work just fine. Should be able to get it at any grocery store.

Did you just look and not find it and leave or did you ask someone where it might be and they said they don't carry it? It's a standard item, like sugar, flour and just about any other baking ingredient, any grocery store bigger than a convenience store should have it, Metro, Sobeys for sure, never been in a T&T though.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

i asked, they said they dont have them ATM. the fisherman brand you use, is it like 3 packages?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

aln said:


> i asked, they said they dont have them ATM. the fisherman brand you use, is it like 3 packages?


It's not Fisherman brand, but Fleishmann's 

It comes in packages of 3, but you should also be able to get a big jar as well.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL  woopz. yah i saw the little package ones. i thought there would at least be boxes. i shall visit them again 2moral  thanks
do they have Fleishmann jar at nofrills?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The cheapest place to buy yeast in jars (near me, at least) is Bulk Food Barn. They're cheaper than the grocery stores and always have it in stock...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

aln said:


> LOL  woopz. yah i saw the little package ones. i thought there would at least be boxes. i shall visit them again 2moral  thanks
> do they have Fleishmann jar at nofrills?


They should...I went to Food Basics and they had it...


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have one of the big jars of yeast. It was expired December but still works. I'd never be able to finish it because I only need it for a microworm culture. I could give you like half the jar for free if you want


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I use *Fleischmann's Active Dry Yeast*
There is a picture of packages there: http://www.thisnext.com/item/A822D20B/79D769BF/Fleischmanns-Active-Dry-Yeast

My wife got them in NoFrills.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

T&T unlikely will have it as they have a large instore bakery and being an asian store may not stock it. I've been around their aisles before and I don't recall seeing it then again I was not actively looking for that then.

Places I've seen that have it are:

-Loblaws
-Walmart
-Galati
-Food Basics
-No Frills
-Dominion (before the name change to Metro)



> carmenh,
> The cheapest place to buy yeast in jars (near me, at least) is Bulk Food Barn. They're cheaper than the grocery stores and always have it in stock...


I've always been cautious of the BulkBarn given their reputation for being a 'fingered' place. I've been there a few times before. This was before my resurged interest in fish again. I've always had this thought of expired items or near expired items being stocked on the shelves passed down from the food store chains. How is the yeast there?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

You should give Bulk Barn another chance. I don't know about the Toronto ones but the Burlington and Oakville stores (franchises, I believe the 2 Burlington ones have the same owner) are absolutely spotless and I find everything to be VERY fresh. They have a terrific selection of products! I buy a lot of stuff there and have never had a problem. The yeast is date coded anyhow, so you'd be able to check before buying...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

carmenh said:


> You should give Bulk Barn another chance. I don't know about the Toronto ones but the Burlington and Oakville stores (franchises, I believe the 2 Burlington ones have the same owner) are absolutely spotless and I find everything to be VERY fresh. They have a terrific selection of products! I buy a lot of stuff there and have never had a problem. The yeast is date coded anyhow, so you'd be able to check before buying...


Well packaged or sealed container items I would be a little less concerned about but the open bins was what I was referring to the 'fingering' thing. If I'm up in the Burly zone I'll check it out there but yah I guess it's all store and location related to my experiences. I've been to the DixieMall, I think Fairview Mall had one, Scarbrough Town center, and Square One. I know for sure recently I've been tot he Dixie one. Others it has been so long as when I was there it was when I was a kid checking places out.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I guarantee you will find the Burlington ones very different from the Dixie mall one...I can only imagine...nuf said...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Your flies and worms won't care whether the yeast is "expired" or not. Yeast does not go bad when it expires; it just means that it won't be as powerful because not all of the yeasties will be alive anymore -- so just use more of it!

Any place that sells baking supplies (flour, raisins, etc.) will carry yeast. Fleischmann's brand is just one of many. It doesn't matter what brand you use. You can also, in a pinch, buy pizza dough or sourdough starter or any other thing that has live yeast in it, and use a bit of that to feed your creatures. Or if you've got a brand of unpasteurized beer, you can use that, too!

If you're looking in an Asian store, shoji (?) (sake lees -- used in Japanese cooking) may also work. That's the yeast left over from sake production.

Baking yeast is probably the cheapest option, though.


----------

